# WTD: RLT-73



## stew1982 (Aug 24, 2012)

as per the title......


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

WTD? Or should that be WTB?


----------



## stew1982 (Aug 24, 2012)

Either way.....(obviously um happy to buy it! :biggrin: )


----------

